# Going to miss all of this...



## wilf (7 September 2012)

I have been really lucky as I have had the opportunity to work with London 2012 for the last few months and so I have been in the Olympic Park and at venues like Greenwich pretty regularly _(one notable occasion when I was supposed to be on-shift and took the chance to watch the show jumping, obvious that the OBS camera team had featured me on the telly... The mobile phone call from my boss of 'we know where you are today... Go on give us a wave!' goes down as an epic fail on my part!)_

But now there are only a couple of days left and I am really going to miss it all... This has been the most amazing experience, the games, the spectators, the amazing games makers (you have all been magically! Thank you all!)

What on earth will we all do as a nation when it is all over? I will be working on an empty Olympic Park for another month, but it will not be the same without everyone here...

So, what were your best bits... Lets relive the amazing games as we countdown the final couple of days!

Wilf


----------



## stimpy (7 September 2012)

wilf said:



			So, what were your best bits... Lets relive the amazing games as we countdown the final couple of days!
		
Click to expand...

Sophie Christiansen leaving the area after her freestyle test to a sea of silent waving hands until a male voice shouts "Sophie we love you" and the arena erupting. Sophie's smile is something else again


----------



## BBH (7 September 2012)

_So, what were your best bits... Let&#8217;s relive the amazing games as we countdown the final couple of days!_


Peter Charles ride Vindicat coming good when it mattered.


----------



## Dirtymare (7 September 2012)

Its all been fantastic.
But I suppose the bit that will stay with me is stepping off the train at Stratford and stepping into an amazing world with Gamemakers smiling and cheerful and the general public smiling and cheerful. 
The feeling of amazement that I actually took my seat at Grenwich Park to watch the Para Dressage.
And yes, the silent waves as the competitors came into the arena and went out after their test. And the amazing horses.............
Oh, I could go on and on and on......................
Awesome!


----------



## onemorehorse (7 September 2012)

I'm going to miss just being proud to be British....

Oh, and Oscar Pistorius' rather nice running suit


----------



## starsky (7 September 2012)

onemorehorse said:



			I'm going to miss just being proud to be British....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!  

My favourite bit was being lucky enough to be at the Freestyle Final and seeing Charlotte Dujardin's score come up on the board resulting in the crowd going mental.


----------



## HashRouge (7 September 2012)

Oh gosh highlights are too many for me to mention them all! Ones that stand out atm are being in the stadium to watch Team GB take show jumping gold, watching the Brownlee brothers take gold and bronze, that Saturday where Mo Farah, Jess Ennis and Greg Rutherford all took gold within about an hour, Bradley Wiggins winning the time trial, David Weir's 3 golds (so far!), the awesome Jonnie Peacock, seeing Oscar Pistorius compete in the Olympics, Alex Zanardi's two golds and Pepo Puch's beautiful gold medal winning dressage test. Gosh, what a summer!!


----------



## Xander (8 September 2012)

The opening ceremony rehearsal, working like a mad thing on xc day(and getting to see a bit of the action afterwards ), Charlotte D's first test, getting a pic of Skelly and his gold medal, the Gold and Saddle, the medal ceremonies, Chris Hoy, Mo, Sophie C. Most importantly - being able to enjoy all this with newly-made friends.
It's been a hell of a ride and I'll really miss it .....


----------



## cumbriamax (8 September 2012)

yeah its been a great year. highlights - jess ennis gold medal, british equestrian teams, jonny peacocks gold medal, opening & closing ceremony. Am really going to miss it & am sad its nearly over-wish it was just starting again.


----------

